# Is My Pricing too Harsh?



## Bedlams (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello! I just want to know if this pricing for writing would be too much


Base Price: $5 (includes first page, two non-copyrighted characters, and two kinks (I count sex as a kink for this))


If Commissioning Under 10 Pages: $4 Per Page


If Commissioning 10-25 Pages: $3.50 Per Page


If Commissioning 25-50 Pages: $3 Per Page


If Commssioning 50-100 Pages: $2.50 Per Page


If Commissioning Over 100 Pages: $2 Per Page


If You Don’t Want Me To Upload Publicly: Extra $o.50 Per Page


Extra Characters: $0.05 Per Page Per Character


Copyrighted Characters (with name change): $0.10 Per Page Per Character


Extra Kinks: $1 Per Kink Per Page With Kink Involved


For No Kinks: -$1 Per Page Without Any Kinks


If Commissioning Written Form of Comic: 75% Off (applied before adding kinks I won’t draw to price)
There is also an extra price added for having me write kinks I'm not comfortable writing, but I think that whether or not _those_ are reasonable doesn't matter.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 28, 2017)

Your pricing may be a bit too complex for the average user to navigate easily. You may just want to set yourself a flat rate per word/per page like the rest of us do for writing commissions. o.o


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 28, 2017)

Pricing per page is actually pretty fair but your additives are a bit odd for the higher pages. Why not instead throw a % onto the final price rather than very small but significant sums?


----------



## Left (Dec 29, 2017)

I agree with the others. The layout is a bit confusing, but the prices themselves seem alright. It really comes down to what you think is worthwhile payment versus the time you spend writing.


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 3, 2018)

Biggest thing to change is that professionals sell by the word, not page, and at a flat rate.

Pages are an inexact concept and changes in margins, font, line spacing, software, file format, operating system and even the brand of printer can vastly change the number of words on one page. That's not getting into how the writing itself can affect word count per page and lots of dialog gets fewer words than long blocks of narrative.

Based on your listed prices I'd suggest $0.02-0.04 a word (the low end rounds up $4 per 250 word page to the next penny) and drop all the pricing changes for length, copyrighted character fees and kinks. (One person's kink is another person's vanilla.) Also, don't assume every story you write is going to be erotica, but maybe price higher in that suggested range for it simply because "sex sells."


----------



## CrimsonStar (Sep 2, 2018)

Personally I'd suggest do two prices. A base one, and an "Extreme one" if you want to handle a scale, but make sure it's clear for the beginning what falls in each category and keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 7, 2018)

Closing this due to a 9+ month necro


----------

